# If my rating drops to 4.84 will I immediately stop seeing direction/duration of a ride?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am at 4.85 and it could take 4 more 4 stars to drop it, will I still be able to see direction/duration of rides or will that feature immediately disappear and will go back to the way it was before Pro with only 45+ and 60+ notifications for long trips?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You might want to check with The Tech Company about that one.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Drop below 85 or cancel 4% and you lose that perk.


----------



## uberbotch (Jan 21, 2018)

Actually I am at 5% cancellation rate and I am still seeing the direction/duration of the ride.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

My god how does one get that low of a rating ? Might want to reconsider where and when you drive.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Negg said:


> My god how does one get that low of a rating ? Might want to reconsider where and when you drive.


24 5 stars and 1 1 star gets you a 4.84. Only about 1/2 actually rate so you could just have 1 bad egg out of 50.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> 24 5 stars and 1 1 star gets you a 4.84. Only about 1/2 actually rate so you could just have 1 bad egg out of 50.


Then drive more.... And stop playing these stupid ass Uber pro games... It's all in an effort to make you take shyt rides.... And apparently it's working....


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Negg said:


> My god how does one get that low of a rating ? Might want to reconsider where and when you drive.


4.84 is not low for a driver. It really does depend how long you been on the app, also where you drive. I drove in multiple places. My ratings went down versus other places. Some people flat out tell me thank god I don't have an accent. My rating has always been high. I chose to do a major city and it was low they didn't understand back then 4 stars was bad. I just came back into the Uber world. And I'm kind of glad that they updated some things technology-wise. I remember having to put the address in the app. They didn't know the address etc. No businesses were even loaded. UberPro can be benefical I noticed that I'm getting priority requests and I know when to hop and offline. This is very strategic. Too many newbies not knowing how to make the surge go up and knowing sweet spots.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Not sure about rating but when your Acceptance and cancelation rating drops below the threshold you loose the trip duration immediately. I’m constantly straddling the line.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The Uber Pro program and the recent 3 Trip Consecutive Bonus explosion are all ploys to get each and every driver to accept each and every Ping. What good is it to see the estimated ride duration if you get punished for declining that ride via trying to maintain 85%? That 4% cancelation rate threshold is barely enough rope to cover people who don't show up for their ride something that's not even in your control. That 85/4 doesn't even leave room for the other canceling scenarios: Ghetto Trash or White Trash parents with no baby car seat, Underage drivers getting out of school and trying to hail rides, Alcohol Al and his open container trying to get in your car, Vomit Vicky who is staggering to your vehicle late at night, or the rider is flat out hard to get to thanks to traffic/road closures and you don't want to waste anymore time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

espizarro83 said:


> I am at 4.85 and it could take 4 more 4 stars to drop it, will I still be able to see direction/duration of rides or will that feature immediately disappear and will go back to the way it was before Pro with only 45+ and 60+ notifications for long trips?


&#128514; yep


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I lost it as soon as it was mathematically possible :shame:

My pay didn't change.
I am not driving 17 minutes to get a 3 dollar ride. (I must have declined 5 rides last night all over 12 minutes as long as 18)

And I don't need a free ****ing snack


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> The Uber Pro program and the recent 3 Trip Consecutive Bonus explosion are all ploys to get each and every driver to accept each and every Ping. What good is it to see the estimated ride duration if you get punished for declining that ride via trying to maintain 85%? That 4% cancelation rate threshold is barely enough rope to cover people who don't show up for their ride something that's not even in your control. That 85/4 doesn't even leave room for the other canceling scenarios: Ghetto Trash or White Trash parents with no baby car seat, Underage drivers getting out of school and trying to hail rides, Alcohol Al and his open container trying to get in your car, Vomit Vicky who is staggering to your vehicle late at night, or the rider is flat out hard to get to thanks to traffic/road closures and you don't want to waste anymore time.


Rider no shows don't count towards Cancellation Rate. I do them all the time and my CR is 0%. I think other legit reasons for canceling also may not count.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

espizarro83 said:


> I am at 4.85 and it could take 4 more 4 stars to drop it, will I still be able to see direction/duration of rides or will that feature immediately disappear and will go back to the way it was before Pro with only 45+ and 60+ notifications for long trips?


does your city have Uber Pro rating?? In Toronto, we have Uber Pro with Regular, Silver, Gold & Diamond rating. You earn Rating-level in a 3-month period, which then activates for the subsequent 3-month period.. So, once your reach the 4.85 / 85% Acceptance & <5% Cancel Rate - then you have those facilities for 3-month period post-rating period, regardless.



Trek Shuffler said:


> 24 5 stars and 1 1 star gets you a 4.84. Only about 1/2 actually rate so you could just have 1 bad egg out of 50.


I've actually found that only 30% do rate you .........



Trek Shuffler said:


> 24 5 stars and 1 1 star gets you a 4.84. Only about 1/2 actually rate so you could just have 1 bad egg out of 50.


I've actually found that only 30% do rate you ......... over 11,700 rides & 2.5 years


----------



## Shawnamamma (Sep 18, 2019)

uberbotch said:


> Actually I am at 5% cancellation rate and I am still seeing the direction/duration of the ride.


Me 2 it's the 85% that counts and yes I dropped from 93-84 as soon as that goes to 84 you loose the rights to see the information and for me it took like 15 rides to get it back to 85 then 1 ride I don't take goes right back down to 84 it's a crazy cycle


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I got a 1 Star and I sunk like a rock. All other rides are 5 Star


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I read somewhere on Uber that once you get a Pro Rating you won't lose it the next quarter unless your star rating drops below 4.75. Guessing you would still lose it if your cancellation rate got too high.


----------

